# Pattern for the square doily



## starrdiana (May 21, 2011)

Hi everyone interested in the pattern of the square doily,
let me be very frank, I have never written down patterns, bit hard but tried my best to write it down, if any problem and you still cannot understand, I will try to do it in symbol....but it will take time, as promised I tried to get this to you all in middle of my unpacking, I have just moved house,so the delay in getting back to you
Note: 
Ch:	chain
Dc:	double crochet
Sc:	single crochet
1. There is border shell of 4 dc-2ch-3 dc on left side and on the right side it is 3 dc-2ch-4dc. All the centre stitches forms the pattern.
2. Moving from one row to the other row, you can either ch3 and then do the dc or sc on the beginning of the first 2dc and then ch3 and 3 dc. I have used ch 3 to move to the next row. 
3. You can increase as many squares (lace) and decrease it when you get the desired size.

Chain 7  join and make a loop

Row 1	Chain 3 (1st dc made) , 3 more dc in the loop  ch 2  4 dc (these pair of 4 dcs are the border dc- from now on it is called as bdc (4dc) border dc  turn 

Row 2	ch 3, skip 2 dc and do bdc (4dc), ch 2, 3 dc in the 2 ch space, ch 2, skip 2 dc and bdc (4dc) turn 

Row 3	ch 3, skip 2 dc and do the bdc, ch 2, 3 dc in the 2 ch space, ch 3, 3dc in the next 2 ch space, ch 2,skip 2 dc and do the bdc ( these makes the border  4dc-2ch-3dc-3dc-2ch-4dc)- turn

Row 4	ch 3, skip 2 dc and do the bdc, ch 2, 3 dc in the 2 ch space, ch 3, 1dc in the ch3 space, ch 3, 3dc in the next 2 ch space, ch 2,skip 2 dc and do the bdc - turn

Row 5	ch 3, skip 2 dc and do the bdc, ch 2, 3 dc in the 2 ch space, ch 3, skip 3dc & 2ch, crochet 3sc on the 3rd ch before the dc, on the dc and after the dc, (3sc), ch 3, 3dc in the next 2 ch space, ch 2,skip 2 dc and do the bdc - turn

Row 6	ch 3, skip 2 dc and do the bdc, ch 2, 3 dc in the 2 ch space, ch 5, skip 3dc & 2ch, crochet 5sc on the 3rd ch, 3 on the 3sc and 1 on the next, (5sc), ch 5, 3dc in the next 2 ch space, ch 2,skip 2 dc and do the bdc - turn

Row 7	ch 3, skip 2 dc and do the bdc, ch 2, 3 dc in the 2 ch space, ch 2, skip 3dc & 3dc on the next 2 or 3 chain(if you use 2 ch, it gives a triangle shape I prefer this) 3ch, skip 3 ch & 1 sc, crochet 3sc on the centre sc (2nd, 3rd & 4th sc), skip 1 sc & 3 ch,3dc on the 4th & 5th ch, ch 2, 3dc in the next 2 ch space, ch 2,skip 2 dc and do the bdc - turn

Row 8	ch 3, skip 2 dc and do the bdc, ch 2, 3 dc in the 2 ch space, ch 3, skip 3dc , 1 dc in the 2ch space, ch 3, skip the next 3 dc, 3dc on the next 2 or 3 chain, ch 3,1 dc on the centre sc, ch 3 skip 1 sc & 3 ch,3dc on the 4th & 5th ch, ch 3, 1 dc in the ch 2 space, ch 3 skip 3 dc, 3dc in the next 2 ch space, ch 2,skip 2 dc and do the bdc - turn
(PLEASE NOTE ROW 4  8 IS THE LACE PATTERN) 

Row 9	ch 3, skip 2 dc and do the bdc, ch 2, 3 dc in the 2 ch space, ch 3, skip 3dc & 2ch, crochet 3sc on the 3rd ch before the dc, on the dc and after the dc, (3sc) 3 sc, ch 3, skip 3dc, 3dc in the 2 ch space, ch 2, skip the next 1 dc, 3dc on the next 3 chain space, ch 3, skip 3dc & 2ch, crochet 3sc on the 3rd ch before the dc, on the dc and after the dc, (3sc) 3 sc, ch 3 skip 2 ch & 3 dc, 3 dc in the 2 ch space, ch 2 ,skip 2 dc and do the bdc - turn

Row 10	ch 3, skip 2 dc and do the bdc, ch 2, 3 dc in the 2 ch space, ch 5, skip 3dc & 2ch, crochet 1sc on the 3rd ch before the 3sc, 3sc on the 3sc and 1sc after the 3sc, (5sc) 3 sc, ch 5, skip 3dc, 3dc in the 2 ch space, ch 5, skip 3dc & 2ch, crochet 1sc on the 3rd ch before the 3sc, 3sc on the 3sc and 1sc after the 3sc, (5sc) 3 sc, ch 5, skip 3dc, 3dc in the 2 ch space, skip 2 dc and do the bdc - turn

Row 11	ch 3, skip 2 dc and do the bdc, ch 2, 3 dc in the 2 ch space, ch 2 skip 3dc, 3dc in the first 2 ch, ch 3, skip the chs & 1 sc and do 3 sc, skip 1 sc & 3 ch, 3dc on the 4th & 5th ch, ch 2, skip 3dc, ch 2, skip 3 dc, 3dc on the first 2 chs, ch3, skip chs & 1 sc, 3sc on the 3 sc, skip 1 sc & 3 chs, 3dc on the 4th & 5th ch, ch 2, skip 3 dc, 3 dc in the ch 2 space, skip 2 dc anddo the bdc  turn

Row 12 ch 3, skip 2 dc and do the bdc, ch 2, 3 dc in the 2 ch space, ch 3, skip 3 dc and 1 dc in the ch 2 space, ch 3, skip 3 dc and 3 dc on the first 2 chains, ch3, i dc on the centre sc, ch 3, skip 1 sc & 2 chains and 3 dc on the ch, ch 2, skip 3 dc, 3 dc (This 3dc is the centre), ch 2, skip 3 dc, 3dc on the first 2 chs, ch 3, 1 dc in the 2 ch space, ch 3, 3 dc in the next 2 ch sp, ch 2 and the bdc....

Row 1  11 is the lace pattern..
You can continue increasing as per desired length and start decreasing...
Decreasing: starts after the 5 sc row, do the 4bdc in the ch 2 space and follow the patterns...
If any problem please do contact I will try and explain as much as possible.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

You are such a dear to go to all that trouble. It is a lovely doily and I know many want to give it a try, myself included. Hope the move is someone less caotic now and that you are settling in to your new place. Thanks again.


----------



## starrdiana (May 21, 2011)

Thanks Dreamweaver,

Getting settled...
please do try the pattern and let me know if it is understandable...
cheers
starrdiana


----------



## runetracey (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you for posting this up :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you so much for going to all that trouble! 
I would never have guessed that it was made on the diagonal! That was a real surprise.

Just one quick question before running off to Sunday morning go to knitting meeting: Because you're in Australia, is the terminology UK or US?


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you very much for posting the pattern. I think your doily is beautiful. I also still enjoy using doilies in my home.


----------



## MNSISSY1 (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you, thank you!!! I am excited to try this out! 
marty


----------



## starrdiana (May 21, 2011)

Hi Jessica Jean,
You can do it with both UK or US, does not differ much.

Try and let me know how you with the pattern.
cheers
starrdiana



Jessica-Jean said:


> Thank you so much for going to all that trouble!
> I would never have guessed that it was made on the diagonal! That was a real surprise.
> 
> Just one quick question before running off to Sunday morning go to knitting meeting: Because you're in Australia, is the terminology UK or US?


----------



## wilderness2000 (Mar 6, 2011)

Just beautiful! Makes me smile to see your work of art!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful. Thx for pattern.


----------



## lettuceshop (May 20, 2011)

dang! I wish I knew how to crochet! Such lovely work - you must feel a sense of real achievement.


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

thanks so much for going to the trouble to write out your "Square Doily" pattern. One question ~ what kind of yarn did you use ie weight, etc. ?

i think it's of the prettiest patterns i've ever seen (but then, i'm very new to crocheting!). it conjures up visions of Christmas Poinsettia's to me ... and, with a little more experience, hopefully i'll be able to crochet these square doilys by next Christmas (2012) !!


----------



## starrdiana (May 21, 2011)

Hi janneygirl,
Try this is very easy pattern, looks complicated...

need any help pls drop in a line..
All the best

starrdiana


janneygirl said:


> thanks so much for going to the trouble to write out your "Square Doily" pattern. One question ~ what kind of yarn did you use ie weight, etc. ?
> 
> i think it's of the prettiest patterns i've ever seen (but then, i'm very new to crocheting!). it conjures up visions of Christmas Poinsettia's to me ... and, with a little more experience, hopefully i'll be able to crochet these square doilys by next Christmas (2012) !!


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Aug 12, 2011)

That is really nice.


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

thanks for your quick response. just need to know what materials are suggested... weight, ply, possibly brand name ? 

I've never done a doily before much less crocheted anything more than very simple borders around completed knitting projects. 

Right now I'm trying to learn Tunisian Crochet so I can do the Texas Flag (gave up after several years trying to find the pattern with KNITTED instructions... figured I'd have to "bite the bullet" and learn to do it "their" way... crocheted!).

Anyway, thanks for you input. Again, your work is absolutely beautiful! And I do plan on beginning on your pattern before too much longer. Just need to know what to purchase so I can get started. Thanks so much.


----------



## starrdiana (May 21, 2011)

Hi janneygirl,

You can use any material, I used plain 5 ply cotton thread, depends if you use wool the size when completed will be big, it all looks same, the thiner the material the delicate it is... try using 5 ply it is the best.

Hope this helps.
all the best.
starrdiana



janneygirl said:


> thanks for your quick response. just need to know what materials are suggested... weight, ply, possibly brand name ?
> 
> I've never done a doily before much less crocheted anything more than very simple borders around completed knitting projects.
> 
> ...


----------



## starrdiana (May 21, 2011)

Thanks for your comment!
cheers
starrdiana


wilderness2000 said:


> Just beautiful! Makes me smile to see your work of art!


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

lovely pattern.......thanks for sharing it with us! bet you'll see more in a few months for those trying yours!


----------



## starrdiana (May 21, 2011)

Thanks,
I will be more delighted to see this doily being tried by many...keep an watch, I am doing another one, but this time I have the patern ....
Love to see thsi project being taken by many and show the outcome to all..

cheers



tpmcgoo2 said:


> lovely pattern.......thanks for sharing it with us! bet you'll see more in a few months for those trying yours!


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

thank you so much for your speedy reply concerning using the cotton thread. it helps VERY much. 

everyone is so nice on this Site... quick with their responses and ready to help all of us inexperienced and even the more- experienced-knitters-and-crocheters. it makes it fun to learn! so thank you for all your contributions.


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

I absolutely love the pattern, Thank you for going to all that trouble to write it up for us.I have done a few doilies so I think I'm going to like this square one. What yarn & hook did you use? Judy


----------



## starrdiana (May 21, 2011)

Hi Judy,
I used cotton no 5, not sure of the hook, I have few and I try make some chains and feel comfortable pulling the yo thru chain, then I use them, never have used exact crochet needles.

Sorry if I could not help you much.

Happy crocheting.
starrdiana


jdb said:


> I absolutely love the pattern, Thank you for going to all that trouble to write it up for us.I have done a few doilies so I think I'm going to like this square one. What yarn & hook did you use? Judy


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks starrdiana, looking forward to trying the doily..
Have a good day, Judy


----------



## jade_2961 (Feb 6, 2012)

hey about how big is this doily. please and thanks


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jade_2961 said:


> hey about how big is this doily. please and thanks


That depends on you. With bulky yarn and a fat hook, it could be a large bed cover. With sewing thread and a super-fine hook, as small as a coaster! It's all up to the person who makes it and the choice of materials.
Have fun with it!


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

I think this could be turned into a beautiful shawl..just use sport wt, worsted, or lace wt..and do to the halfway point then do a few rows of sc..hmm...may have to try that


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

Just beautiful! I think I'm going to try this one.


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing your pattern. I've been looking for a "different" doily to make.


----------

